# Working in Hua Hin



## dbr13 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am planning to live in the Hua Hin area and was interested to know if there are any opportunities to work in the Facilities 
Management / Project Management space. I am qualified and have extensive experience in both areas. Any tips or leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Links on Thailand Jobs - websites and resources

and be aware of Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners and also Salary-wages information to give some perspective on working in this country.


----------

